# Gram of protein per pound of weight or no?



## ablastoid (Sep 15, 2014)

I've heard multiple explanations so should you have a gram per pound of body weight or not??


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 15, 2014)

what are your goals?


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 15, 2014)

Why would you base your protein needs off your body weight?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 15, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Why would you base your protein needs off your body weight?



One might not have an accurate estimate of body fat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 15, 2014)

I think it's more than needed. But overeating of protein won't cause much in terms of fat gains if it's lean protein. The body just excretes the excess.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 15, 2014)

A rough estimate is better than using bodyweight..


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 15, 2014)

Protein intake should be at least 1.5x your body weight
My opinion...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 15, 2014)

A rough estimate could underestimate your needs while basing it on bodyweight won't. With protein the cost/benefit of overestimating is better than that of underestimating.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 15, 2014)

I just eat bubba burgers and call it a day.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 15, 2014)

Gymrat asked a good question as it does matter on your goals.

 Your goals will and should dictate how much protein you will injest.  Whenever i design a nutrition program protein intake is the first and foremost macro I establish. I say protein because for someone who is looking to transform their body and build muscle, protein is of prime importance as its the main building material for muscle tissue. 

For a natural lifter the basic rule is that protein intake for someone who is looking for a lean and muscular physique should be 1.0g per pound of bodyweight. This is the minimum that you should take in every day to  get the best possible results.  however, depending on your current situation and present goals, other amounts might be better suited.


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 15, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Gymrat asked a good question as it does matter on your goals.
> 
> Your goals will and should dictate how much protein you will injest.  Whenever i design a nutrition program protein intake is the first and foremost macro I establish. I say protein because for someone who is looking to transform their body and build muscle, protein is of prime importance as its the main building material for muscle tissue.
> 
> For a natural lifter the basic rule is that protein intake for someone who is looking for a lean and muscular physique should be 1.0g per pound of bodyweight. This is the minimum that you should take in every day to  get the best possible results.  however, depending on your current situation and present goals, other amounts might be better suited.


Hey thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 16, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> A rough estimate could underestimate your needs while basing it on bodyweight won't. With protein the cost/benefit of overestimating is better than that of underestimating.




Many recommend 1g per lb of mass. It'd make more sense to recommend 1.5g per lb of lbm. Either method can be over or underestimated by using the wrong factor. Not to mention the factor is a guess anyways when starting off. The least you can do is be more accurate with what the factor is used against, because as time goes on and your muscle grows disproportionately faster than the rest of your body you will in fact begin to UNDER estimate protein needs - when you build mass the goal is to build mostly muscle and for average build lean males about 50% of their weight is muscle (the other 50% fat, bones, organs, etc) so as you grow your overall bodyweight will increase it's ratio that is muscle but you are stuck using bodyweight to measure your protein - that is a recipe for underestimating


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 16, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Many recommend 1g per lb of mass. It'd make more sense to recommend 1.5g per lb of lbm. Either method can be over or underestimated by using the wrong factor. Not to mention the factor is a guess anyways when starting off. The least you can do is be more accurate with what the factor is used against, because as time goes on and your muscle grows disproportionately faster than the rest of your body you will in fact begin to UNDER estimate protein needs - when you build mass the goal is to build mostly muscle and for average build lean males about 50% of their weight is muscle (the other 50% fat, bones, organs, etc) so as you grow your overall bodyweight will increase it's ratio that is muscle but you are stuck using bodyweight to measure your protein - that is a recipe for underestimating



1g of protein per pound body weight will not underestimate protein needs since multiple studies have shown muscle can be gained with as little as .73g/lb BW in dieting weight lifters, no significant body composition differences between groups eating .84g/lb BW vs 1.3g/lb BW, no differences in strength athlete's body comp, strength, or resting hormonal concentrations in groups eating only .77g/lb BW vs >.91g/lb BW. 

As time goes on muscle doesn't disproportionately grow faster than the rest of your body. It's the opposite. Muscle gains slow down with more training time under your belt while fat gains during a bulk would increase at a similar rate no matter what. I understand what you're trying to say I think but that's because you think the body needs more protein than it actually does to build muscle since very little of the protein you do eat is actually going to be stored in skeletal muscle tissue. 

4 of the greatest minds in nutrition (Aragon, Norton, Schoenfeld, and McDonald) all agree that if you're eating 1g/lb BW (not per lb LBM) you're maxing out the anabolic signal from protein. In fact, most studies on the topic are conducted using protein intake based on body weight and not lean body mass.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 16, 2014)

You're right as you bulk your bones and organs grow faster than your muscle.......

 and I never said 1g per pound was underestimating. I said going off of mass is less accurate than going off of muscle


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 16, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> You're right as you bulk your bones and organs grow faster than your muscle.......
> 
> and I never said 1g per pound was underestimating. I said going off of mass is less accurate than going off of muscle



Your organs do use protein but my point was fat grows at a faster rate than muscle during bulking the more advanced you get. The same reason there's a thing called genetic potential when it comes to LBM but not towards fat gain.........

How is it less accurate if you don't have an accurate measure of body fat to begin with which is the case for the overwhelming majority of people out there? You'd rather base a protein recommendation off a GUESS of one's body fat feel free but since 1g/lb BW is absolutely more than enough to build muscle and I can get on a scale anywhere and get an ACCURATE reading of my mass, I'll continue to use the simplicity of BW


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 16, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Your organs do use protein but my point was fat grows at a faster rate than muscle during bulking the more advanced you get. The same reason there's a thing called genetic potential when it comes to LBM but not towards fat gain.........
> 
> How is it less accurate if you don't have an accurate measure of body fat to begin with which is the case for the overwhelming majority of people out there? You'd rather base a protein recommendation off a GUESS of one's body fat feel free but since 1g/lb BW is absolutely more than enough to build muscle and I can get on a scale anywhere and get an ACCURATE reading of my mass, I'll continue to use the simplicity of BW



I agree 1g/lb of BW is more than enough and for fat people I'd recommend less, that's my only point.


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2014)

My doctor told me one gram of protein for every 2 lbs of body weight. According to him,"You're just making expensive urine after that". But then he's always trying to keep my creatinine levels down. I always thought 1 gram was good so I split the difference.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Currently Im taking in 350g protein, so says my fitness pal app...At my weight of 230lbs, its just shy of 1.5g per lb of body weight. Ive adjusted to a 50P/30C/20F ratio. Ill be eating the same exact thing everyday for 2 weeks straight to assess the results and see what might need to be tweaked. General spread for the day is 2666 cals, 54g fat, 179g carbs, and 350g pro. 

Im currently cruising and my question is, how much protein can one really take in before your body deems it excessive??? Is it different on blast vs cruise?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Currently Im taking in 350g protein, so says my fitness pal app...At my weight of 230lbs, its just shy of 1.5g per lb of body weight. Ive adjusted to a 50P/30C/20F ratio. Ill be eating the same exact thing everyday for 2 weeks straight to assess the results and see what might need to be tweaked. General spread for the day is 2666 cals, 54g fat, 179g carbs, and 350g pro.
> 
> Im currently cruising and my question is, how much protein can one really take in before your body deems it excessive??? Is it different on blast vs cruise?



It can be different on blast vs cruise bc test and other compounds can in tease your max rate of protein synthesis. Protein can be deemed excessive once your needs are met and the added protein is taking away from other macronutrients that maybe put to better use.


----------

